# Lume Dropped Out Of Hand



## unclejonboy (May 15, 2011)

I have a diver's watch with typically large, broad hands, and the lume has partially fallen out of one hand leaving an open rectangular hole in the hand approx 0.5mm by 4mm......new hands , the easy option though they won't be original, or can one get new lume cement or paint or whatever...? replace or restore , basically ??


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

unclejonboy said:


> I have a diver's watch with typically large, broad hands, and the lume has partially fallen out of one hand leaving an open rectangular hole in the hand approx 0.5mm by 4mm......new hands , the easy option though they won't be original, or can one get new lume cement or paint or whatever...? replace or restore , basically ??


You can either relume the hands yourself or have a word with Bry1975 on here who can either supply the lume to you or do the work for you.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

As above, but it may be wise to NOT use the watch till you get it done to avoid powdered old lume into the innards - and damage thereof?

:weed:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mel said:


> As above, but it may be wise to NOT use the watch till you get it done to avoid powdered old lume into the innards - and damage thereof?


That's a good advice, I wouldn't have though of that :thumbsup:


----------



## unclejonboy (May 15, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > As above, but it may be wise to NOT use the watch till you get it done to avoid powdered old lume into the innards - and damage thereof?
> ...


Boa tarde K...hows the weather in Porto ? 35Âº aqui em Torres Novas..

Thanks for the tips but it fell out as I was working on removing the hands so it won't drop into the innards... but I have to post another 30 before I can PM it seems, so any publically available suppliers please post... Obrigado


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Steve Burrage at rytetimewatchrepairs does lume work too


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Steve Burrage at rytetimewatchrepairs does lume work too


& darn good he is too :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

unclejonboy said:


> Boa tarde K...hows the weather in Porto ? 35Âº aqui em Torres Novas..
> 
> Thanks for the tips but it fell out as I was working on removing the hands so it won't drop into the innards... but I have to post another 30 before I can PM it seems, so any publically available suppliers please post... Obrigado


Viva! Cold as ever up north, we didn't even reach 20ÂºC today... :thumbsdown: Always the north wind and the humidity from the ocean.

Regarding your 30 posts, you'll see it doesn't take long to get to 50. Have a look around the Playground section, post some pictures of your watches... Take me for example... I've joined for just a little more than a year and I'm almost getting near 5000 posts! And most of them are pretty rubbish but this lot tolerates me!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Kutusov said:


> Viva! Cold as ever up north, *we didn't even reach 20ÂºC today... * :thumbsdown: Always the north wind and the humidity from the ocean.
> 
> Regarding your 30 posts, you'll see it doesn't take long to get to 50. Have a look around the Playground section, post some pictures of your watches... Take me for example... I've joined for just a little more than a year and I'm almost getting near 5000 posts! And *most of them are pretty rubbish but this lot tolerates me!*


 For Fech's sake K, we haven't reached 20 this year yet







Southern Bl**dy Softy! :lol:

*
and MODS, action might be needed K's getting too big for his boots again!* msl:


----------



## EddyW (Feb 13, 2010)

unclejonboy said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > mel said:
> ...


Try Googling "ryte time watch repairs", It may help and you should find the website.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mel said:


> For Fech's sake K, we haven't reached 20 this year yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, apparently they don't tolerate me that much  And I know Mel, we are a bunch a softies... no way you see us in Ts and shorts when it's 10ÂºC outside!!!... unless you are a teenager with lot's of hormones pumping through your body


----------

